
The Connoisseur of Pain - lermontov
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/21/magazine/the-connoisseur-of-pain.html
======
T0T0R0
Asian giant hornets (Vespa mandarinia) don't seem to be listed in the Schmidt
Pain Index yet...

I guess, presume it rates at an automatic 4 simply by the capacity for human
lethality? ...or maybe just stay tuned, and wait until it earns an entry?

~~~
mhuffman
A full-blown gout attack is not on the list either, and that has to be near
the top!

~~~
T0T0R0
Well... I'd say gout falls outside the scope categories of pain as inflicted
by hymenoptera.

------
kikishortler
Amusing nonsense. Pain is indeed not the same as damage. But nor is it the
same as suffering, as lovers of curry and BDSM both know.

------
drdrey
I was expecting a story about a bread expert. I am disappointment.

